# Holidays 2016



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

Okay, the adverts have now changed to advertising holidays. So any plans to go away in 2016? 

Me and Mrs Tongo are looking to book 11 nights on Lake Como for our 5th anniversary in June.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 26, 2015)

A week in New York in July for Mrs S 50 th.

But Celebrity Cruises keeps emailing after our cruise this year so may give in later in the year


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

A week in Venice in late May, on Venice Lido. It's about 10mins across the lagoon, giving us a beach holiday and easy access to the city. Hoping for a Vegas trip in September.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 26, 2015)

Got a week booked in Sarigerme, Turkey in July. Really hoping the terrorist/Russia situation improves before then or I can see the holiday companies pulling flights


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2015)

HID and I are head oop north to Yorkshire Dales for a week in September. Might take some short breaks but neither of us are great flyers and to be honest there is enough to see in the UK to keep us both happy


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

Booked a cottage in Bacton Norfolk right on the sea front, dog friendly cottage & beach, al our holidays and breaks revolve around Max &#128021;&#128077;


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2015)

Meribel 3 weeks today, need a big dump though ,thankfully plenty of snow cannons.
Then late June Italy lakes,fly to Milan and hire car for cruise around,will take clubs so any recommendations for a course greatly received &#128522;


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 26, 2015)

Vegas in two weeks time for my 30th with the wife, coachella in April (ticket poll dependent) for first anniversary, then Mexico with some friends in July.  Probably our last year for a few of big holidays.  Although we did say that last year.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2015)

A week's golf in Portugal at the end of January and that's it for me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

before my leg injury we were going to be looking at a canal boat holiday this year but the leg isnt responding like it should be after four months so we might well take up the wifes sisters offer of going to Zambia for a month ,to stay with them .[they are paying the air fare as well].
  cant really see that coming off as the wife dosent really like flying too much.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			Booked a cottage in Bacton Norfolk right on the sea front, dog friendly cottage & beach, al our holidays and breaks revolve around Max &#128021;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Are you bringing your rackets? If I'm not offshore we could have a hit round Cromer. I'm sure I can find someone who's a member to sign us on.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are you bringing your rackets? If I'm not offshore we could have a hit round Cromer. I'm sure I can find someone who's a member to sign us on.
		
Click to expand...

I will if I can get a knock nearby at a decent course &#128077;

 Were travelling up on the 17th June and back on the 24th, so a midweek knock could be good. &#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 26, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Meribel 3 weeks today, *need a big dump though *

Click to expand...

Most of us do with what we've had to eat over the last two days


----------



## Break90 (Dec 26, 2015)

4 days golfing n Portugal (cascais) in April, then 3 weeks in Orlando in August. Didn't get away with the family this year due to moving house, so looking forward to a bit of sunshine.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Only at the planning stages ATM, but we're thinking of traveling around some bandit country down south. Visiting some friends and relatives on the way there and back.

 Maybe even try and scrounge a game or three from some friendly forummers .:smirk:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Only at the planning stages ATM, but we're thinking of traveling around some bandit country down south. Visiting some friends and relatives on the way there and back.

 Maybe even try and scrounge a game or three from some friendly forummers .:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


will look forward to having a bash Will ,if my knee says so.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 26, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Meribel 3 weeks today, need a big dump though ,thankfully plenty of snow cannons. &#62986;
		
Click to expand...

Snow Gods are being unkind. Off to Passo in Italy on 16th and the runs are all artificial snow so could be first lift and then much apre in the afternoon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2015)

The poacher said:



			will look forward to having a bash Will ,if my knee says so.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2015)

2 weeks in Florida sans chien and a week in Beadnell avec chien booked up to yet.  Will hopefully get 3 rounds in, one at The Blue Monster plus another in Florida, and one at the magnificent Bamburgh Castle again.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 26, 2015)

A week in Mexico in February. Round of golf booked whilst I'm there too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2015)

Looking at following a music trail in the States; Nashville, Memphis & New Orleans, with a few nights chilling in Florida on the way back.  Hopefully the travel agent will confirm the details next week.

The golf clubs will be staying at home.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 26, 2015)

when the KLM flights start from Inversneck in may will prob go to Dubai and visit my brother and spend a few days in Amsterjam with the current Mrs I48


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			I will if I can get a knock nearby at a decent course &#62541;

 Were travelling up on the 17th June and back on the 24th, so a midweek knock could be good. &#62412;
		
Click to expand...

A twilight round at Cromer would be no problem - brother is a teacher but could sign us in when he finished for the day. My old man is away that week so would have to look at any other members I know there to get signed in during the day.


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Okay, the adverts have now changed to advertising holidays. So any plans to go away in 2016? 

Me and Mrs Tongo are looking to book 11 nights on Lake Como for our 5th anniversary in June.
		
Click to expand...

Lake Como is a cracking place :thup:

Got Lanzarote villa booked for 10 days in August.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2015)

Piece said:



*Lake Como is a cracking place* :thup:

Got Lanzarote villa booked for 10 days in August.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we went to Lake Garda earlier this year and absolutely loved it. Hence Lake Como this year. 

Any tips for Lake Como? Decent things to see / places to go?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 26, 2015)

Two weeks in France beginning of July. Fishing tackle definitely going, might make room for the clubs but not very likely.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			A week in Venice in late May, on Venice Lido. It's about 10mins across the lagoon, giving us a beach holiday and easy access to the city. Hoping for a Vegas trip in September.
		
Click to expand...

Yup that will be the ferry from Punta Sabiona, not sure how it's spelt. Make sure you go to Murano and Burano.
sure you will have an excellent time.
did your holiday a few years ago, exactly the same and put 8lb on in a week. &#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh ah. Week in Portugal with the bats and Missis T the caddy, a long weekend in Vienna. Then five days in Northumberland with the boys golfing.

Not really got the main one booked yet, and not really thought about it yet.


----------



## Piece (Dec 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, we went to Lake Garda earlier this year and absolutely loved it. Hence Lake Como this year. 

Any tips for Lake Como? Decent things to see / places to go?
		
Click to expand...

My fav part of the trip was a boat trip down the middle of the lake. Epic views of the surrounding hills. Didn't do much else as had a 18 month old and heavily pregnant wife on tow!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, we went to Lake Garda earlier this year and absolutely loved it. Hence Lake Como this year. 

Any tips for Lake Como? Decent things to see / places to go?
		
Click to expand...

Como is lovely to have a walk around. Had my best ever pizza in the world there.

There is a funicular railway in Como that goes up the mountain. The views are stunning. Was once up there and it was thundering and lightning below us it was epic. Bellagio on lake Como is the place to go to if you are stinking rich and have too much money. There is a ferry that runs from Bellagio to Menaggio. Menaggio is nice for a meal and cheaper than Bellagio. If staying in the Como area watch a game of football in the most scenic ground in Europe.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 26, 2015)

A week in Belek golfing at beginning of March with golf mates. A week in Ibiza with HID in May. Might try to fit another one in in November.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Yup that will be the ferry from Punta Sabiona, not sure how it's spelt. Make sure you go to Murano and Burano.
sure you will have an excellent time.
did your holiday a few years ago, exactly the same and put 8lb on in a week. &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

No, not from Sabbioni. Venice Lido, not Lido DI Jesolo. Venice Lido is the last stop on the ferry before Venice, and only 10mins or so from the stop near St Marks. We were there in 2014, staying out at Jesolo, which is about an hour away.

we loved Burano, and visited 3 times.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 27, 2015)

Canada and Whitby this year, golfing on the latter, hopefully with a local forum member.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Canada and Whitby this year, golfing on the latter, hopefully with a local forum member.
		
Click to expand...

Where in Canada, it's a big placeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Where in Canada, it's a big placeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

I love the country, really want to take my wife over but I'd never put Max in kennels, I'll just have to show her my pictures, again ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I love the country, really want to take my wife over but I'd never put Max in kennels, I'll just have to show her my pictures, again &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Me too, a place I'd be happy to relocate to.  Haven't you got a friend with dogs, or who knows dogs, who could look after Max for a bit mate?


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Me too, a place I'd be happy to relocate to.  Haven't you got a friend with dogs, or who knows dogs, who could look after Max for a bit mate?
		
Click to expand...

No, he always went to in laws before but we've lost them now, just wouldn't feel right, he's our kid as such so everything is decided always with him in mind. 

I also always said if I emigrated it would be to Canada.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			No, he always went to in laws before but we've lost them now, just wouldn't feel right, he's our kid as such so everything is decided always with him in mind. 

I also always said if I emigrated it would be to Canada.
		
Click to expand...

Fully understand mate, when we had ours years ago she always went to the same relatives when we went away.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 27, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Got a week booked in Sarigerme, Turkey in July. Really hoping the terrorist/Russia situation improves before then or I can see the holiday companies pulling flights

Click to expand...

Take plenty of mozzie repellent &#128533;


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2015)

Off to Adeje in May and Portugal in Sept for a golfing holiday.
6 nights 5 rounds with 16 others including my dad looking forward to that but not looking forward to waving the kids and wife goodbye.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I love the country, really want to take my wife over but I'd never put Max in kennels, I'll just have to show her my pictures, again &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Could you get a house sitter? We've a very good friend who sits for us, just make sure fridge is rammed full and plenty if wine and jobs a good one &#128522;


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't do abroad anymore, though if my brother ends up in Spain, then it might be an excuse to visit Barcelona again...

Herself is the traveller and she's off to Venice [again] and Madrid [first time]...
She is also looking at Sicily for next year... Any advice from someone that's been?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			No, not from Sabbioni. Venice Lido, not Lido DI Jesolo. Venice Lido is the last stop on the ferry before Venice, and only 10mins or so from the stop near St Marks. We were there in 2014, staying out at Jesolo, which is about an hour away.

we loved Burano, and visited 3 times.
		
Click to expand...

Oops yup know where you mean, love Venice, trouble is its just full of tourists. &#128513;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2015)

Done Sicily several times. Taormina is fantastic, as is Syracuse. Palermo is mad busy, and not a place to get lost in. Catania is smaller than Palermo but is another great place to visit. There's lots to see, and two weeks is filled pretty quickly.

if not hiring a car, stay in Taormina, and preferably near People's park.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Done Sicily several times. Taormina is fantastic, as is Syracuse. Palermo is mad busy, and not a place to get lost in. Catania is smaller than Palermo but is another great place to visit. There's lots to see, and two weeks is filled pretty quickly.

if not hiring a car, stay in Taormina, and preferably near People's park.
		
Click to expand...



Thank you... I'll pass that onto her...


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Como is lovely to have a walk around. Had my best ever pizza in the world there.

There is a funicular railway in Como that goes up the mountain. The views are stunning. Was once up there and it was thundering and lightning below us it was epic. Bellagio on lake Como is the place to go to if you are stinking rich and have too much money. There is a ferry that runs from Bellagio to Menaggio. Menaggio is nice for a meal and cheaper than Bellagio. If staying in the Como area watch a game of football in the most scenic ground in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

We're looking to stay in Menaggio 

Would love to see a game at Como but not sure Mrs T will be up for it!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Don't do abroad anymore, though if my brother ends up in Spain, then it might be an excuse to visit Barcelona again...

Herself is the traveller and she's off to Venice [again] and Madrid [first time]...
She is also looking at Sicily for next year... Any advice from someone that's been?
		
Click to expand...

Love Barcelona. Great place, so much to see and do.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 27, 2015)

First two weeks of Feb all inclusive in Gran Canaria, can't come soon enough!


----------



## AMcC (Dec 27, 2015)

Off to Florida later this year, clubs going too.  Looking forward to a couple of games in the sun.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Where in Canada, it's a big placeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Visit fanily in Calgary and maybe the Golden Horseshoe for work at some point.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 27, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Take plenty of mozzie repellent &#128533;
		
Click to expand...

Went to Marmaris last year and they weren't a problem. There was a lot of wasps as our hotel was round the bay in the forested part but they pretty much left us alone


----------



## AMcC (Dec 27, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Visit fanily in Calgary and maybe the Golden Horseshoe for work at some point.
		
Click to expand...

The last time we were in Calgary was to fly home from a ski trip it was minus 30 when we got back to the airport - bloody cold !!!


----------



## andycap (Dec 27, 2015)

Hurghada Egypt , tomorrow really feel ready for it , Marrakech in feb ,Santorini in May , lake Garda in August and Agadir in September , currently looking at what to do next Christmas , was supposed to be in Sharm this Christmas, but with no flights had to change . We do love a holiday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Visit fanily in Calgary and maybe the Golden Horseshoe for work at some point.
		
Click to expand...

At Stampede time?  Did Calgary a few years ago, loved the Stampede, went on to Vancouver by train via Banff.  Did Toronto, Niagara, Quebec & Ottowa last year, enjoyed Ottowa the most out of those with Niagara & Quebec a close second, didn't much warm to Toronto as a city.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2015)

andycap said:



			Hurghada Egypt , tomorrow really feel ready for it , Marrakech in feb ,Santorini in May , *lake Garda in August* and Agadir in September , currently looking at what to do next Christmas , was supposed to be in Sharm this Christmas, but with no flights had to change . We do love a holiday

Click to expand...

Lake Garda's fabulous, although it'll be well busy in August. Where are you staying?


----------



## andycap (Dec 27, 2015)

We are staying at  the hotel San Marco , Peschiera , we are only going for a short break , ( 3 nights) and wanted somewhere easy to get to and not need a car , first visit so a recce trip really .


----------



## Tongo (Dec 27, 2015)

andycap said:



			We are staying at  the hotel San Marco , Peschiera , we are only going for a short break , ( 3 nights) and wanted somewhere easy to get to and not need a car , first visit so a recce trip really .
		
Click to expand...

Nice. I recommend visiting Sirmione, Garda, Bardolino and Malcesine. There's a cable car up to the top of Monte Baldo at Malcesine and there are superb views. You can get buses or ferries to each town.


----------



## andycap (Dec 27, 2015)

andycap said:



			Hurghada Egypt , tomorrow really feel ready for it , Marrakech in feb ,Santorini in May , lake Garda in August and Agadir in September , currently looking at what to do next Christmas , was supposed to be in Sharm this Christmas, but with no flights had to change . We do love a holiday

Click to expand...

Also , forgot we have Croatia in March , wifey is doing even better , she has girlie trips to Dublin and Ibiza too .
 Typing this has made me realise how bloody fortunate we are


----------



## andycap (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks Tongo , we will look into that , but probably will not have time to do too much , if we like it we will go back though


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			At Stampede time?  Did Calgary a few years ago, loved the Stampede, went on to Vancouver by train via Banff.  Did Toronto, Niagara, Quebec & Ottowa last year, enjoyed Ottowa the most out of those with Niagara & Quebec a close second, didn't much warm to Toronto as a city.
		
Click to expand...

Loved Vancouver, travelled all over Burnaby BC, Victoria was great also, and so friendly when they knew your were a Brit. Did the glass top train through the Rockie's, it was breathtaking. Travelled back up through Calgary and then right up to Southern Alberta to Medicine Hat where I was stationed.


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2015)

I only managed one week in Devon this year so I aim to have a better 2016.
A few days in Center Parcs in early Jan, hopefully a week skiing in Les Menuires in March and a week's golfing in Montecastillo in May.
I also have to go to a wedding in Bordeaux in July too, but I'm not counting that as a holiday.


*Slime*.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Sister in law & husband just got their new work posting in New York  . they b starting in June so id be fair sure we b going there this year .would like to do pre Christmas there next year , I didn't go to India to visit them as the chap is too young IMO  HID & the eldest 2  went , they wouldn't go back


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Disney florida for me an the lil one. I have a feeling il need an adult holiday soon after! 

Maybe a stag do at the end of may.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			At Stampede time?  *Did Calgary a few years ago, loved the Stampede, went on to Vancouver by train via Banff. * Did Toronto, Niagara, Quebec & Ottowa last year, enjoyed Ottowa the most out of those with Niagara & Quebec a close second, didn't much warm to Toronto as a city.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my ideal holiday there. Have wanted to do that for years. Silly question... was Banff and train good?


----------



## Lambchops (Dec 28, 2015)

A week skiing in Slovakia in Feb, Prague for a long weekend with the boys in March, Berlin for a long weekend with the wife in May, week in Croatia in June, couple of long weekends in Budapest in July/Aug, week in Spain in Sept plus a long weekend back in the Uk in Sept as well

Christ I'd better ring the bank manager


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 28, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Snow Gods are being unkind. Off to Passo in Italy on 16th and the runs are all artificial snow so could be first lift and then much apre in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Matt Chilton this morning on Eurosport suggesting 4-5 days of snow at end of the week


----------



## Three (Dec 28, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Matt Chilton this morning on Eurosport suggesting 4-5 days of snow at end of the week 

Click to expand...

Yeah looks like many places that should be cold now but aren't, will be back to normal in a few days time.


----------



## Three (Dec 28, 2015)

Lambchops said:



			A week skiing in Slovakia in Feb, Prague for a long weekend with the boys in March, Berlin for a long weekend with the wife in May, week in Croatia in June, couple of long weekends in Budapest in July/Aug, week in Spain in Sept plus a long weekend back in the Uk in Sept as well

Christ I'd better ring the bank manager
		
Click to expand...

Have you been to Budapest before? 
Heard it can be good for a lads type trip and it's within driving distance.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Pretty much my ideal holiday there. Have wanted to do that for years. Silly question... was Banff and train good?
		
Click to expand...

In response to all the bolded bits; Calgary and the Stampede was fantastic.  The entire town gets into it, walked into the bank to cash a traveller's cheque and the teller was in a stetson, western check shirt, jeans and cowboy boots (and they suited her very nicely  ) , there's a wagon parade around the town of a morning on which you got free seats and pancakes with maple syrup, there's the Olympic Park (go at the right time and you can do the bobsleigh run as a passenger!) and there's the Stampede show ground with the fair, live music, the rodeo and the evening spectacular with the Chuck wagon racing.  If you go, get tickets for the rodeo and the evening event on separate days as it's too much for one day, and they cover your admission to the grounds for two separate days rather than one.

Banff is astoundingly pretty and if you go there you MUST play Banff Springs Golf Club.  An excellent course and I can't think of a more stunning setting or a more visually spectacular course anywhere. Take a gondola up Sulphur mountain for some stunning views of the Rockies, there are hot springs or some lovely walks, cycling or rafting.

And then the train.  When we went, it was either Red Leaf or Gold Leaf.  We booked Red Leaf, and then having spoken to someone at work who had already been I stopped at the travel agents on the way home &  upped it to Gold Leaf without prior Ministerial approval.  This led to an interesting conversation when she got in, but the booking was not changed.  It was without doubt amongst the best service we have had on holiday anywhere.  The quality of the food was top notch, the views were stunning, the train was extremely comfortable, the staff utterly professional; I could not think of any way the train itself could be improved.  I even remembered to take a copy of Gordon Lightfoot's "Canadian Railroad Trilogy", which is one of my favourites, and listened to it as we trundled along, if you know the song you'll know why;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGiYI3ercf8

The only thing that wasn't quite in the same league was the overnight hotel stop, but that was soon forgotten.  When we got to Vancouver, we alighted on individual sets of steps rather than a platform and a member of staff was there to help; we happened to have the Head Steward.  The Minister for Home Affairs paused, waved the Nike finger at him and said "You know, for the money we paid I had expectations of this trip; and I have to say you exceeded every one of them!"  The only thing I would change if I went again would be to look to start in Vancouver and travel east.

Yeah, the train's okayâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a rich cousin who lives on Vancouver Island [summers] and Bordego Springs [winter] 
We had a trip all planned a couple of years ago to spend a month with him. Banff, train through the Rockies, sailing on his boat etc.

My missus has a fear of flying since an unfortunate incident with her broomstick.
On the day of paying the deposit she bottled out.

On the plus side we look like traveling to Shetland in the summer.
We really enjoyed Orkney [land of Sponge] a  couple of years ago.

Plus many weekends away, which we tend to take rather than long holidays.


----------



## Piece (Dec 28, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			In response to all the bolded bits; Calgary and the Stampede was fantastic.  The entire town gets into it, walked into the bank to cash a traveller's cheque and the teller was in a stetson, western check shirt, jeans and cowboy boots (and they suited her very nicely  ) , there's a wagon parade around the town of a morning on which you got free seats and pancakes with maple syrup, there's the Olympic Park (go at the right time and you can do the bobsleigh run as a passenger!) and there's the Stampede show ground with the fair, live music, the rodeo and the evening spectacular with the Chuck wagon racing.  If you go, get tickets for the rodeo and the evening event on separate days as it's too much for one day, and they cover your admission to the grounds for two separate days rather than one.

Banff is astoundingly pretty and if you go there you MUST play Banff Springs Golf Club.  An excellent course and I can't think of a more stunning setting or a more visually spectacular course anywhere. Take a gondola up Sulphur mountain for some stunning views of the Rockies, there are hot springs or some lovely walks, cycling or rafting.

And then the train.  When we went, it was either Red Leaf or Gold Leaf.  We booked Red Leaf, and then having spoken to someone at work who had already been I stopped at the travel agents on the way home &  upped it to Gold Leaf without prior Ministerial approval.  This led to an interesting conversation when she got in, but the booking was not changed.  It was without doubt amongst the best service we have had on holiday anywhere.  The quality of the food was top notch, the views were stunning, the train was extremely comfortable, the staff utterly professional; I could not think of any way the train itself could be improved.  I even remembered to take a copy of Gordon Lightfoot's "Canadian Railroad Trilogy", which is one of my favourites, and listened to it as we trundled along, if you know the song you'll know why;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGiYI3ercf8

The only thing that wasn't quite in the same league was the overnight hotel stop, but that was soon forgotten.  When we got to Vancouver, we alighted on individual sets of steps rather than a platform and a member of staff was there to help; we happened to have the Head Steward.  The Minister for Home Affairs paused, waved the Nike finger at him and said "You know, for the money we paid I had expectations of this trip; and I have to say you exceeded every one of them!"  The only thing I would change if I went again would be to look to start in Vancouver and travel east.

Yeah, the train's okayâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

:thup: Great stuff.

Was really hoping you were going to say it wasnt worth it....


----------



## Lambchops (Dec 28, 2015)

Three said:



			Have you been to Budapest before? 
Heard it can be good for a lads type trip and it's within driving distance.
		
Click to expand...

Aye we go regular and love the place - the in-laws live 30 min away. Its topper with the lads for a drinking weekend mind - although Krakow tops it


----------



## markyjee (Dec 28, 2015)

Got the first half of year sorted.
3 days in Rome next month for the wife's birthday.
Golf trip to Villamoura in May but instead of flying home with the group the wife and kids are coming over for an extra week.
Main holiday will either be October school holidays in Turkey or Florida in November for daughters birthdays.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			il need an adult holiday soon after!
		
Click to expand...

Dodgy masks, leather chaps and keys in the fruit-bowl?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2015)

Lambchops said:



			Aye we go regular and love the place - the in-laws live 30 min away. Its topper with the lads for a drinking weekend mind - although Krakow tops it
		
Click to expand...

Loved budapest, stayed up near the castle and it was fantastic, some of the pubs were fantastic.
Did Krakov and it was the cheapest I have ever got leathered in my life. The salt mines are fantastic. however and it's a massive however if going to Krakov, you have to go to Auschwitz. It Is something you will never regret but it makes it a differant kind of weekend than say goin to Budapest, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Rome etc.
got a night booked in Doncaster in August &#128580; When watching simply red at the racecourse.


----------



## Lambchops (Dec 29, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Loved budapest, stayed up near the castle and it was fantastic, some of the pubs were fantastic.
Did Krakov and it was the cheapest I have ever got leathered in my life. The salt mines are fantastic. however and it's a massive however if going to Krakov, you have to go to Auschwitz. It Is something you will never regret but it makes it a differant kind of weekend than say goin to Budapest, Barcelona, Amsterdam, Rome etc.
got a night booked in Doncaster in August &#63044; When watching simply red at the racecourse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Auschwitz is a must see if you go to Krakow

We went to Kiev the year before it all kicked off in the Feb - it was bloody freezing but what an absolutely fantastic city that is. Cheap as anything, even cheaper now and the city itself is beautiful. We went to Chernobyl aswell which is certainly an experience and a half


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 29, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Dodgy masks, leather chaps and keys in the fruit-bowl?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the voice of experience, recommendation by any chance :rofl:

Vegas is on the horizon with a load of mates and a week camping in August in Bude with the family. Bude is a beautiful part of the world, I love it down there.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Weeks golf in Spain, about 12 off us going. Golf sun, food and Rioja. Then Scottish Links trip in May, that will be my lot as hoping to buy a flat or house in the summer.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 29, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Looking at following a music trail in the States; Nashville, Memphis & New Orleans, with a few nights chilling in Florida on the way back.  Hopefully the travel agent will confirm the details next week.

The golf clubs will be staying at home.
		
Click to expand...

Nashville for a week, then a quick visit to Gracelands then Texas for a rodeo!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Nashville for a week, then a quick visit to Gracelands then Texas for a rodeo!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Any tips for Nashville?


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 30, 2015)

Just booked a week away, in a caravan, taking our three grandsons [aged 4-10]...
Nowhere posh... Cheep 'n cheerful near Great Yarmouth in fact...

I reckon we'll be coming home totally creem cracker'd but smiling from ear to ear...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 30, 2015)

If you go to Great Yarmouth Steve it is worth playing the course. Inside the race track, very quirky but cheap and cheerful, most of all it's good fun  :thup:


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 30, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Went to Marmaris last year and they weren't a problem. There was a lot of wasps as our hotel was round the bay in the forested part but they pretty much left us alone
		
Click to expand...

We were at the Hilton, which is out of the main town (not that there's much there), its on a estuary so thet sprayed the entire complex each night to keep them at bay.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 30, 2015)

3 weeks in Cyprus booked for the two of us, ( second week in July ) nice little villa a mile from Coral Bay. 
This will be our 5 th yr going to Cyprus, just love the place.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 30, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Just booked a week away, in a caravan, taking our three grandsons [aged 4-10]...
Nowhere posh... Cheep 'n cheerful near Great Yarmouth in fact...
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			If you go to Great Yarmouth Steve it is worth playing the course. Inside the race track, very quirky but cheap and cheerful, most of all it's good fun  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great Yarmouth and Caister is a fun course to play. If I'm not offshore I'm sure I could get you signed in as a members guest depending on dates.

And Fish, I spoke to my brother today and there's the possibility of him taking an afternoon off (these hard working teachers) so it might not have to be a twilight round at Cromer when you're up this way.


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm struggling on this front. Mrs wants a hotel, I don't mind but it's gotta be summer holidays and trying to get under Â£1500 for 2 adults, a 5yo and an infant. Not easy unless you wanna go to sousse, which we don't.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ireland with the lads golfing not decided on which part yet and a weekend in my mates caravan on Arran with a few rounds thrown in


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 1, 2016)

Kalamaki, Zante booked for the summer plus a trip away golfing with the lads.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 1, 2016)

Just booked four days in Catania for February. car sorted, Fiat 500. Well you've just got to haven't you.
lovely, lose a few pounds in January, put um back on Feb.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 2, 2016)

Dellboy said:



			3 weeks in Cyprus booked for the two of us, ( second week in July ) nice little villa a mile from Coral Bay. 
This will be our 5 th yr going to Cyprus, just love the place.
		
Click to expand...

We went to Paphos in October - Beautiful. And 30* temperature


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2016)

we have a friends wedding on the devon coast in August, we may make a week of it. then either portugal or france if we can find the time.


----------

